# 2 days, 1 night in DC for my wife's birthday



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good morning everyone. My wife and I will be heading to DC at the end of October for her birthday and the Jon Stewart/Colbert rally. Politics and what not aside, this will be our first trip to DC outside of school trips. I think we will have time on Saturday and Sunday for a museum or 2, but is there anywhere we shouldn't miss food wise? Since we are going to treat this as a birthday trip I'd like to take her out for a nice dinner. One of her favorite places is Macaroni Grill(I know) so Italian might be nice, but we are open to pretty much anything. Thanks for your help in advance. Also, what stores do my wife and I need to visit. I'm already hoping to visit Press, but what else of note is around?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Budget-The Irish Times or Capital City Brew Pub Near the Train Station and the Capitol.
(Nice views at Capital City)

Mid Range-The Old Ebbitt Grill nearer to the White House. 

These aren't necessarily "Can't miss" places so much as "can't go wrong" places!!


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Not trad but good -- Jaleo. tapas and white sangria makes a special night. old ebbitt is a nice standard as well.

DC is famous for the different styles of food -- try Ethiopian if you feel adventurous.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Cafe Atlantico is fun.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Trick her into thinking that The Brickskeller is a restaurant, and go there and enjoy one or more of the 1,000+ different beers they have...


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

One restaurant we've eaten in a few times and really liked is _La Chaumier_ in Georgetown ... good French bistro food. If you like barbecue in an informal setting (and you're not a BBQ connoisseur), try _Old Glory_, also in Georgetown.

Actually, if I lived in Knoxville, I'd zip (OK, maybe 3 hours) over to Nashville and hit _The Stockyard_ - one of the best steaks I've ever had in my life!


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Founding Farmers right near the GWU campus is very good. Just make sure to make a reservation as they typically book up a week in advance.


----------



## michael_legeek (Oct 12, 2010)

Another restaurant to consider is . Very fine, high-end Spanish cuisine. 

The first time I went there, the King of Spain was dining there with his family. My date, a former Spanish exchange student and lover of all things Spanish, caught sight of him and verified it was he. So it's that kind of a place, though they were perfectly wonderful and gracious to plain old folks like us as well.


----------

